# SPRING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

The floor plugs are in the glove box and the doors are on the back porch


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Way cool . . I had a jeep for my first car . did not have doors. I loved that damn little underpowered rascal! !


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Mines an 01 with nothing more than a 2.5KL 4 banger and it won;t win any races, but dam if it won't hold its own off the beaten path just fie  And it will pull my class 1 trailer when its overloaded to the point the frame flaxes too


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Mine was a 46 . . built for the invasion of Japan which never happened of course. They kept a couple of hundred thouseand around untill after korea. Vets could register for a lottery and damned if Dad didn't win one . . we had to trailor it from San Antonio and "recommision" it . . cosmoline everywhere.

I got my license when I was 12 and that was my 12th birthday present! I drove it all thru HS and like a damn fool, traded it for a 49 Ford my Sr year.. . I definately got the short end of that deal, but I wanted something "cool".

Ended up putting a 56 318 in it and scareing the hell out of half of south Texas . . soild that when I went into the Marine Corps


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I was 12 when I started driving around on the farm ONLY, and the first pickup I ever touched was a Jeep J20, it was a old work horse took some getting used to since I was used to the old 51 Holden utility that my mom drove around in.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Where in the blue-eyed world did you get a holden???

In Texas, you could get a full blown license if your were needed to help on the farm . . We lived outside of town so all it took was for Dad to wink at the Judge ( who knew us personally) for me to get the license . . the next year we moved into town, so my brother was not eligible . . man was he mad! ! 

I learned more about mechanics recommisioning that old jeep than I ever did on any other car.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Know what I'd like to have? A deuce and a half. World's largest pickup. Things will go practically anywhere they'll fit. But, I don't have anyplace to keep one. They'd be ideal for a farm.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, you may have a hard time finding Duce anymore. Don't think the military has used them in about 20 years. Most of them probably have been scraped by now.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Old Rich said:


> Where in the blue-eyed world did you get a holden???
> 
> In Texas, you could get a full blown license if your were needed to help on the farm . . We lived outside of town so all it took was for Dad to wink at the Judge ( who knew us personally) for me to get the license . . the next year we moved into town, so my brother was not eligible . . man was he mad! !
> 
> I learned more about mechanics recommisioning that old jeep than I ever did on any other car.



My Holden came from the farm my Parents lived on just North of Hall in ACT


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

It's 63 degrees here and it should be 35-40ish at this time of year!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea they say the earth is warming up due to global warming, I think it is a simple fact that somewhere somebody screwed up when they set the seasons cause if you look at it winter comes later and spring comes later some years and other years its the other way around.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Weathers whacked every where these days.


----------



## Maulemall (Mar 13, 2012)

Amd_Man said:


> Weathers whacked every where these days.


 86 here yesterday...

Supposed to be in the 70s for the next week..


I'm tunin up the pool and tilling the garden this weekend...:grin:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Been nice here also, but the pool is going to wait an other month. Where I live we have had snow in April, rare but not of un heard of.

BG


----------



## Pa Woodbutcher (Mar 10, 2012)

bruiser said:


> Know what I'd like to have? A deuce and a half. World's largest pickup. Things will go practically anywhere they'll fit. But, I don't have anyplace to keep one. They'd be ideal for a farm.


There are a few of them around here. May be one down the road from me for sale if your interested. Not sure where you are or how the registration would work to get it there


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

bruiser said:


> Know what I'd like to have? A deuce and a half. World's largest pickup. Things will go practically anywhere they'll fit. But, I don't have anyplace to keep one. They'd be ideal for a farm.



Duce and a half? heck all I need is four new tires and I can go anywhere on earth (within reason)


----------



## Snobnd (Mar 13, 2012)

Can you rebuilt the jeep in 3 min? :whistling:

I love what these guys do.

Soldiers Dismantle Jeep, Reassemble It in 3 Minutes [Video] - autoevolution


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Only if the Jeep is put together like that one way, that Jeep is held together with quick release fittings. I watched an old MB get taken apart once, it takes at least 4 hours.


----------

